# Windows 7 and Riva Tuner



## Dopamin3

I would assume it works (not sure) but you might need to sign the driver for it to work. Google "dseo" and follow the instructions to put windows 7 into test mode and digitally sign the .dll for rivatuner.


----------



## pm1109

I found out what to do:
I go into Power User,Power User System,Find Force Driver,Entyer the driver ie 18585 hit enter,Check the box and retsart
Now I can overclock again.
They should make all recent drivers compatible in the next version of Riva Tuner (hopefully coming soon)


----------



## smash_mouth01

here it is http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=dseo (deso= Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider) after signing riva tuners dll it will work, but do it as exactly described in the steps.
__________________


----------

